# Carved Foam Barn Wood Panels



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

We made several of these panels for use in our haunted maze this year:


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Terrific job...really looks realistic...yet lightweight. Great tip about heat gun on foam board.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Another person we missed meeting at the MHC

This is a wonderful method for simulating wood panels. Spooky1 has done graining using a sharp pencil (much more labor intensive). The wire brush is definitely the way to go if you're working large scale.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

That looks amazing. Great how to!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I imagine an adjustable rake with wire tines would do the trick for graining as well. Just a thought from the inherently lazy side.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very cool!
Nice work!


----------



## The Tinkerer's Apprentice (Jul 10, 2014)

Amazing work, looks fantastic!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Very nice technique


----------



## byrdawg (Sep 24, 2014)

nice work


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice work......!


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

I am in awe, so simple to create a fantastic looking wooden prop, I'm thinking I'm going to do this and make some planks to "board up" my windows of my house this year to add more depth to my haunt.


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

Make the planks as a sheet, finish em, cut into boards and touch up the edges


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks, azscoob.
That should work really well for boarded up window planks. 
Make sure you post pictures!


----------



## Japy (Oct 14, 2013)

Going to be giving this a shot for our zombie shoot this year. Thanks!


----------



## RFrendt (Oct 18, 2014)

This is great, can't wait to try it out!


----------

